# Another blind comparison? If so, what?



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have had some requests to run another in the series of blind comparison threads and am willing if there is interest. My current thought is to either the Sibelius 5th or 7th. I suspect that the 5th is more popular and would garner more interest, or perhaps the 7th because it is shorter? As always the idea is to find some interesting performances, not necessarily studio recordings. So ... thoughts??


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Aye Sibelius, Dvorak, Brahms....what about Tchaikovsky (Francesca)? As long as its not too long that would be cool, Becca.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Think Sibelius should be a good choice. Not overly long, lots of recordings, and most folks should be familiar with. Also because his music is very different from the ones that we have done before. Apart from his symphonies, some of his meatier tone poems like Tapiola or En Saga should be good too.

So is Tchaikovsky, or le Sacre du printemps, or Rachmaninov's third or the Symphonic Dances, or one of the shorter Shostakovich/Prokofiev symphonies...

Don't really care if the selections come from commercial recordings or broadcasts.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Any other comments or expressions of interest?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, definitely, please. Sibelius will be good but I also would prefer not too long.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Becca said:


> I have had some requests to run another in the series of blind comparison threads and am willing if there is interest. My current thought is to either the Sibelius 5th or 7th. I suspect that the 5th is more popular and would garner more interest, or perhaps the 7th because it is shorter? As always the idea is to find some interesting performances, not necessarily studio recordings. So ... thoughts??


Poll: Favourite Sibelius symphony?Poll: Favourite Sibelius symphony?

7 is above 5 with no. 2 the most popular.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Becca said:


> Any other comments or expressions of interest?


I reckon Sibelius 7 or Tchaikovsky's Francesca de Rimini. Both are not too long but it's your call, Becca. Go for it. I'll play anyway and so will a few others.


----------

